# rockport



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

anyone going to rockport this weekend? Never iced it and dont reall want to go by my self. I also might try the berry again basicly I just want to catch a fish or two


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know you really want to come with us to fairview canyon.... I feel pretty confident we will ice some fish 2morrow.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah were gonna catch some fish. Then Orvis is going to take us for a steak and lobster dinner after. 
Really though I used to have a scout leader that would take us fishing and he would tell us "whoever catches the first fish, and whoever catches the most fish. I will buy them dinner."
I don't mean to brag but I would get both every time (I think it was twice). So I will put up the same offer. Sorry no steak and lobster though. Maybe some Arctic Circle or something like that. 
Schaueelab you should really come along with us. Its a little further to drive, but there's a great bunch of guys going. Never met any of them personally but they have some great posts.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be happy to sport for a burger for the most fish of the day, cruisers is just down the canyon a makes a great greeseburger. Since Holman is the pro I am thinking I will be buying his dinner...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I think it's gonna be fun tommorow 8) I'd better stay out of the contest this time around since this is my first go around :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I fished the Rock New Year's Day and it was really slow. I fished near the dam for about 3 hours and left with only a couple of perch and a rainbow. I was using rat finkees tipped with wax worms. Sportsman's was out of the live ones so I ended up settling for the preserved ones and I think that may have had something to do with it. They had a noticeable formaldehyde smell to them. :|


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

ya im in for tomorow hope yall get this in time


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Have fun down there guys. Don't forget your cameras. Those cutts are preeeety.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Got the camera packed and ready to go. 
For some reason I cant sleep it feels like Christmas Eve. Well be sure to post a good report.
Plus I might go to Rockport on Monday so Ill let everyone know how the Port is fishing.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I fished rockport on the 1st as well. I caught close to a limit of perch from goldfish size up to some nicer ones. I caught 1 brown and 5 rainbows as well but the rainbows all had bumps all over them (anchor worms?) so they all went back down the hole. Deer Creek has good ice and better average sized perch if you can locate some. I found them in 32' of water. The rainbows looked much more edible as well.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

holman927 said:


> Got the camera packed and ready to go.
> For some reason I cant sleep it feels like Christmas Eve. Well be sure to post a good report.
> Plus I might go to Rockport on Monday so Ill let everyone know how the Port is fishing.


I couldn't sleep last night either :lol:


----------

